# Loophole Confusion



## Rail Freak (Feb 17, 2010)

I've heard about the SDL Loophole. If ,on Amtrak.com, you can get NOL - LAX as a choice of routes thru the Crescent, is this actually a loophole? ( I think loophole = getting away with something!?!?)

RF


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 17, 2010)

Loophole confusion - I'm confused if I do not find a loophole! :lol:

Actually, it is a loophole because you determine how many borders you cross to determine how many zones you need to redeem for an award. But in "loophole routings", this is not true!

NYP-LAX starts in the eastern zone, crosses the zone borders at TOL to the midwest zone and then crosses the zone border at ABQ to the western zone. Thus it is 3 zones.

However, SDL-SAC starts in the midwest zone and ends in the western zone, so it is a 2 zone trip. However, due to the routing and timing of the Crescent, you travel


SDL-ATL (the zone border)

ATL-WAS-TOL (the zone border)

TOL-CHI-DEN (the zone border)

DEN-SAC

Or the KWD/KCY-CBS loophole both starts and ends in the midwest zone, so it is a 1 zone award. However, due to the timing of the trains, you travel


KWD-KCY-ABQ (the zone border)

ABQ-LAX-PDX-WPT (the zone border)

WPT-CBS


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 17, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Loophole confusion - I'm confused if I do not find a loophole! :lol:
> Actually, it is a loophole because you determine how many borders you cross to determine how many zones you need to redeem for an award. But in "loophole routings", this is not true!
> 
> NYP-LAX starts in the eastern zone, crosses the zone borders at TOL to the midwest zone and then crosses the zone border at ABQ to the western zone. Thus it is 3 zones.
> ...


Thanx,

But was it not til recently that Amtrak would recognize the NOL - LAX thru the Crescent as an option for a 2 zone award? ( because of their objection to paying for hotels in NOL for travel from SDL-LAX Thru NOL )

RF


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 17, 2010)

Rail Freak said:


> But was it not til recently that Amtrak would recognize the NOL - LAX thru the Crescent as an option for a 2 zone award? ( because of their objection to paying for hotels in NOL for travel from SDL-LAX Thru NOL )RF


The need for an overnight in NOL is the reason that they *DID NOT* offer SDL-NOL (on the Crescent) to NOL-LAX (on the SL) and instead sent you to WAS (or CVS) to head west.

BTW - The NOL overnight is on your dime  not Amtrak! The same with the other example - you need to stay overnight in STL or CHI!


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 19, 2010)

Loophole also has other meanings. I know a tax professional who's nickname is Loophole!!

Of course, we have several Congressmen, who to the advantage of their special interest lobbiest, frequently

put "loopholes" in their congressional bills - that the rest of us get to pay for!! ie: Louisana Purchase, Cornhusker Payoff!!


----------



## alanh (Feb 19, 2010)

To sum up, for the Amtrak Guest Rewards case, a loophole is a route to maximize time on the train by taking a circuitous route. Since AGR only counts the zones where your end points are, this allows a much longer trip for a one or two zone reward, even if you cross two or three zones. The trick is that AGR rewards don't use overnight connections, so they'll route whichever way doesn't require one even if the overnight connection is much shorter.

The main stations used are Slidel, LA (SDL) and Columbus, WI (CBS). Slidel works because the only way to reach it without requiring an overnight connection is from the east on the Crescent. You can't connect to the Sunset Limited or City of New Orleans at New Orleans because the Crescent leaves too early and arrives too late. So the only routes AGR can use is via the Crescent's connections on the east coast.

Columbus, WI works because neither the Texas Eagle nor the Southwest Chief make same-day connections to the Empire Builder so you have to be routed via the west coast. You have to go to Columbus rather than Milwaukee because the Hiawatha service will connect. The Hiawatha only goes as far as Milwaukee, so you have to go one stop past it.

Downside: unless you actually want to go to Slidel or Columbus, you'll have to arrange transportation from there. Most just buy a coach ticket to the next stop (New Orleans or Milwaukee) and travel from there.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 19, 2010)

alanh said:


> Downside: unless you actually want to go to Slidel or Columbus, you'll have to arrange transportation from there. Most just buy a coach ticket to the next stop (New Orleans or Milwaukee) and travel from there.


A coach ticket from NOL to SDL can cost as little as $9, and a coach ticket from CBS or CHI is I believe around $40. And on both of these, if you ask the SCA and Conductor, you can probably occupy/stay in your sleeper!


----------



## RRrich (Feb 19, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> A coach ticket from NOL to SDL can cost as little as $9, and a coach ticket from CBS or CHI is I believe around $40. And on both of these, if you ask the SCA and Conductor, you can probably occupy/stay in your sleeper!


I did the KWD/KCY - CBS loophole earlier this month and when I told the SCA that I was supposed to swith to coach at CBS she said No Way, stey in your roomette.

I am planning on doing the OMA-CBS loophole next winter. I wonder if I can occupy my BR prior to OMA - which we will get to after my bedtime. I guess I'LL ask the SCA.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 19, 2010)

RRrich said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > A coach ticket from NOL to SDL can cost as little as $9, and a coach ticket from CBS or CHI is I believe around $40. And on both of these, if you ask the SCA and Conductor, you can probably occupy/stay in your sleeper!
> ...


This one may not be possible if you get on in CHI or GBB since they serve supper and its 8 hrs. from CHI-OMA. Ive tried every stop in Iowa and before OMA and cant get this loophole to connect, IINM only OMA-CBS will work when booking, perhaps a kindly SCA would let you move in AFTER supper on your award, perhaps another member has the straight info, if so well all be interested!


----------



## RRrich (Feb 20, 2010)

Right Jim - I would like a free dinner, but I suspect that my dinner will be what I have with me - Giordano Pizza perhaps?? I was thinking of moving from Coach at either OSCeola or CREston - after 8PM and after dinner.

Gotta talk to the SCA


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 20, 2010)

It's a little different, but similar.

I once had a connection from the CS to the CZ - which connects in SAC. Wanting to get as train time :lol: , I bought a coach ticket for SAC-MTZ-SAC. I asked the SCA if I could stay in my roomette to MTZ. After confirming with the Conductor *AND* LSA, they agreed I could - *BUT I WOULD HAVE TO PAY FOR BREAKFAST*! (They serve after SAC!)

So maybe the CZ might be similar - you may get to occupy the room, but may have to buy dinner. Ask the SCA or Conductor.


----------

